# Lighting may have killed Ohio man fishing



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/07/23/14810641.html

Sad news prayers to the family. 

London Free Press news,

A lightning bolt may have killed a 41-year-old man on a fishing boat near Walpole Island Friday afternoon. 

The male was out on a bass boat on the Bassett Channel with friends and family when shortly after 2 p.m. a thunderstorm rolled through the area, Walpole Island police said. 

To escape the storm, the boat attempted to take shelter in some reeds. 

Witnesses on the boat said they heard a loud crack and saw a bright flash and immediately after found the man lying on the deck unresponsive, police said. 

A 911 call was made at the Coast Guard as able to bring the boat to shore.

The 41-year-old man was from Ravenna, Ohio. His name is being withheld until the next of kin are notified. 

A post-mortem is scheduled for July 24.


----------



## RangerZ20 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers please for angler Joe Strong. Joe was the bass angler from Ravenna who was hit by Lightning Friday on Lake St. Clair. Joe left behind a beautiful wife and 4 children. He was a wonderful friend and fisherman. Please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers. He will be greatly missed by everyone that new him.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Real sad story!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Geeze that's aweful! condolences to his family.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Haven't seen this reported anywhere else, but if accurate, this Dispatch News story "Lightning May Have Killed St Clair Boater" reminds us all that our worst nightmare is to get caught out there in lightning...

http://www.dispatch.com/live/content/local_news/stories/2010/07/25/br1.html?sid=101


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Just saw it on the news and the guy was from Ravenna and just married three months ago. Very sad.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

About 15 yrs ago saw a golfer get hit while crossing the fairway,trying to get to shelter,we were standing under a large tree trying to stay dry,he wasnt 500yds from us,gave me a totally different attitude towards lightning,theres not much you can do when on the water.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Very sad indeed. Is this the same one posted earlier in the Lounge? http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=152088


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Iowa Dave said:


> Very sad indeed. Is this the same one posted earlier in the Lounge? http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=152088


It is the same article.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Its true and very sad we were out there muskie fishing on St.Clair this weekend and saw that storm and it was a nasty one it passed just northwest of us. It really puts $hit in perspective. Be safe out there.. Scott


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

even more sad news....

http://www.foxtoledo.com/dpp/news/local/wupw-Boater-missing-in-Lake-Erie

my thoughts go out to his family....have to wonder what he was thinking though.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I wouldn't mind dying while fishing...a lightning bolt does have the attraction of being quick and final.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

saw two men get it at indian lake many years ago. jumped out of there boat and ran under a tree. lighting came down the branch and bounced off one man putting him to the ground. then it hit the other man in the chest, he never had a chance. we were setting in the car waiting it out about 30 feet away. really gave me respect of lighting.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Sad news indeed. Unf, this morning I found out that his ex-wife (and father of her children) is a co-worker of mine. Obv the family is pretty devastated.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Smead said:


> I wouldn't mind dying while fishing...a lightning bolt does have the attraction of being quick and final.


(Caution-Graphic Post!)  Not always.... Sometimes it can just fry your internal organs, muscle tissues and also damages your nervous system - and could blow a chunk of flesh out of one of your feet as it finds it's pathway. It's nasty!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

RangerZ20 said:


> Thoughts and prayers please for angler Joe Strong. Joe was the bass angler from Ravenna who was hit by Lightning Friday on Lake St. Clair. Joe left behind a beautiful wife and 4 children. He was a wonderful friend and fisherman. Please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers. He will be greatly missed by everyone that new him.


thats sad news my prayers also go to his family. if i could be of help by running a benifit tournament to help his wife and children out please let me know.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres the follow-up from the guy from PC

http://www.toledoblade.com/article/20100726/NEWS16/100729719/-1/rss10


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I was on Lake StClair Friday Muskie Fishing. It was over cast no sigh of thunder or lighting in the early am but the lake was rough 2to3 foot waves. We got off the Lake early about 10:00 am. Prayers go out to the family.
Regards,
Jim


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

RangerZ20 said:


> Thoughts and prayers please for angler Joe Strong. Joe was the bass angler from Ravenna who was hit by Lightning Friday on Lake St. Clair. Joe left behind a beautiful wife and 4 children. He was a wonderful friend and fisherman. Please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers. He will be greatly missed by everyone that new him.


Although I didn't know Mr. Strong, I am shocked and saddened by this news. Really hit me when I saw where he was fishing...I was on LSC fishing fri-sun. We missed a good 5-6 hrs on the water due to the storms. I will tell you this-i am forwarding this news to several other fishermen I know (my dad included) so they think twice about fishing in lighning storms. Mr. Strong's death while extremely tragic may end up saving other lives. I am one who in the past has fished during storms...learning about this tragedy just ended that for me. Never again.

Prayers to the Strong family.


----------



## RangerZ20 (Dec 20, 2009)

mikeshookset said:


> thats sad news my prayers also go to his family. if i could be of help by running a benifit tournament to help his wife and children out please let me know.


Hi Mike, it's Chris I will see his wife on Thursday. I will ask her if it would be ok with her if we were to do a benifit. And if it is I will help you work a benifit tournament I'm sure that would help Melissa and the Kids. Joe was a great guy fished with him many of times. What a tragic tragic story. I've known his wife now for 8 years worked together. The accident happened at two thirty on Friday afternoon. She called me first thing Sat. morning. What a shock it was. It really makes you think I have always had much respect for the big lake but sad to say I have pushed my limits with the weather also. But I will never do it again. I hope many anglers learn from this story. I remember NIP saying something one time that it's only a green fish. Not worth dying for. Thank you everyone for putting the Strong's in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

RangerZ20 said:


> Hi Mike, it's Chris I will see his wife on Thursday. I will ask her if it would be ok with her if we were to do a benifit. And if it is I will help you work a benifit tournament I'm sure that would help Melissa and the Kids. Joe was a great guy fished with him many of times. What a tragic tragic story. I've known his wife now for 8 years worked together. The accident happened at two thirty on Friday afternoon. She called me first thing Sat. morning. What a shock it was. It really makes you think I have always had much respect for the big lake but sad to say I have pushed my limits with the weather also. But I will never do it again. I hope many anglers learn from this story. I remember NIP saying something one time that it's only a green fish. Not worth dying for. Thank you everyone for putting the Strong's in your thoughts and prayers.


ok let me know and if its ok i will try and put something together on mosquito or portage.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

hey mike as soon as you find out if your doing a benefit please post it. i know for sure that myself and partner would fish it for sure. no matter cost its for a good cause.


----------



## RangerZ20 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey MIke I talked to Melissa this morning and she said ok and thank you joe did not have any life insurance and she said that would be a big help. If you have time today give me a call. I will do whatever it takes to help put this thing together. Thank you for offering.


----------

